# Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !



## ZLxBk (3. Januar 2012)

*Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau

Problem:        Aktueller Aufbau ist zu gefährlich wenn mal etwas nicht stimmt, brennt 
mir die ganze Bude ab.


Aktueller Aufbau:    

Wandsteckdose -> 6er Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz und Extra Sicherung (z.B. gegen Blitzeinschläge)

Davon ausgebend 2 Wege:

1)    2x 3er Steckerleiste für Dauerstromgeräte (WLAN-Drucker, Router, 2x Telefon, 2x Lavalmpen (Schalter v. Lampen auf dem Tisch)
2)    Funksteckdose -> 3er Steckerleiste -> 3x 6er Steckerleiste (a,b,c)

A,b) Computer, Soundsystem, 3xUSB HUB, 2x Externe Festplatten, Philips 273P3lphes,
c) Acer AL 1716


Definition Computer:

BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 900W
MSI X58A GD65
ATI Radeon 5770 HD 1GB
Intel Core i7 930
6 GB DDR3 Corsair


Wie oben bereits erwähnt ist der Aufbau der Steckerleisten etwas extreme, dazu benötige ich eine bessere Lösung:


Idee 1:

Wandsteckdose -> 6er Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz und Extra Sicherung (z.B. gegen Blitzeinschläge) 

2 Wege:

1)    1x 6er Steckerleiste für Dauerbetrieb
2)    Funksteckdose -> 1x 12er Steckerleiste -> Geräte


Aber Trotzdem irgendwie zu krass….


Hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute Ideen.

Lg ZLxBk


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

also: eine steckdose kann bis zu 3600W dauerbelastet werden.
kauf dir mal ein messgerät, was du in die erste steckdose steckst. dann schaust mal, was der maximale verbrauch ist.
aber wohlmöglich sind auch andere steckdosen mit im kreis und da sind evtl auch geräte angeschlossen.

aber wie gesagt, erstmal messen. wenn alles im grünen bereich ist, kannst es so lassen. schaden tuts dann nicht.


----------



## ZLxBk (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Freund von mir meinte nur:
WEnn irgdnwo nur eine Kabelfaser nicht ganz ok sit und Schwelbrand oder so meinte er entsteht Zahlt die Versicherung keinen cent, da es so ein haufen steckdosen ist.....

DAchte da halt um alle Steckdosen die ich mit der Funksteckdose bediehne zusammenzulegen 
Ehmann Steckdosenleiste ohne Schalter 12fach Steckdosenleiste Grau, Anthrazit H05VV-F 3 G 1,5 mm² im Conrad Online Shop

An das Ding.


Wo bekomme ich denn so ein messgerät her?


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

ja aber da sind ja keine geräte angeschlossen, die die leitungen auslasten könnte.
wenn du möglichkeiten hast, irgendwas zusammenzulegen, dann würd ich das auch machen. allein wegen em chaos 

hab mein messgerät bei conrad gekauft.
such da mal nach energiekosten-messgerät.
die gibts ab nen zehner.
hab aber einen von voltcraft für 25€ geholt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Man sollte trotzdem nie an eine Mehrfachleiste eine weitere anschließen, ansonsten hast Du in der Tat eine deutlich erhöhte Brandgefahr. Das kann auch passieren, ohne dass die Geräte die Leiste auslasten, vor allem im Laufe der Zeit (Ausleihern der Stecker, Staub...).

Wenn Du aber immer "brav" die Leiste abstellst, wenn Du nicht zu Hause bist, wäre es wiederum okay, wobei da theoretisch natürlich grad kurz bevor Du abschaltest FAST ein Brand enstanden ist, dann gehst Du raus, und die Resthitze reicht zum Initialisieren des Schwelbrandes...  Du kannst auch mal die Steckerleisten mal in die Hände nehmen und fühlen: werden die merkbar warm? Also wirklich die Leisten, nicht die Netzteile der Geräte, die da ggf drinstecken.

Hast Du denn keine anderen Steckdosen an der Wand? Oder in einem anderen Zimmer? Zb Telefone: sind doch sicher schnurlos, können die nicht im Nebenraum stehen? Oder Router => im Flur und dann einfach ein LANKabel ins Zimmer verlegen?


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

ja das stimmt schon, aber da ich elektriker bin, hab ich nicht so ne große angst vor strom 
ich seh das alles etwas leichter. mir ist schon bewusst, daß durch die übergangswiderstände der steckdosen gefahren von ausgehen. und umso ausgeleierter die sind, desto höher ist das risiko. aber wer zieht denn immer die stecker aus den dosen raus um es danach wieder einzustecken? wenn man dan nichts macht, kann auch nichts ausleiern.

gibt ja auch leisten die entzündungshemmender sind als andere. 
und wenns geht, mehrere kleine steckerleisten durch einen großen ersetzen. das ist immer gut.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

So oder so sollte man halt auch keinen Billigkram nehmen. Ne 4er-Leiste für 2,99€ hat nunmal im Zweifel sehr dünne Kabel innen drin, die dann schneller erhitzen bei hoher Last als dickere Kabel. Und manch Leiste hat auch zu Unrecht die Prüfzeichen "unserer" Behörden, denn einfach ein Siegel draufpressen kann jede Fabrik in China   Da sind sogar große Baumärkte/Discounter schon selber drauf reingefallen und haben unsichere Ware erhalten.


----------



## _Linux125_ (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Am besten is natürlich immer die Steckerleisten ausschalten wenn du weggehst, dann kann auch nix passieren.

Brauchst du wirklich alle Geräte gleichzeitig? z.b meinen drucker mach ich nur an wenn ich am drucken bin etc.

Um Ordnung zu schaffen hab ich mir einfach einen Kabelkanal gebaut, bestehend aus Schalter, steckdosen,  eventuell Lan, hdmi usw. so bin ich mir sicher dass ordentliche Materialien verbaut sind.


----------



## ZLxBk (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Telefonkabel läuft direkt bei mir ins Zimmer von außen, von daher muss der Router dort stehen.
Aufgrund bedingter telefonkabellängen müssen die Telefone ebenfalls in Nähe des Routers stehen.
Der Drucker arbeitet mit meinem Computer über USB, jedoch steht er dem gesamten haus als WLAN Drucker zur Verfügung.
Ich Habe ja in der 1. 6er mit Blitzschlagsicherung  eine Funksteckdose, hinter der alles andere kommt, diese schalte ich natürlich immer aus wenn ich gehe. Alleine ist nur der router und die telefone + drucker.


Aus was hast du den Kabelkanal gebaut?
Mein Onkel besitzt eine Schreinerei, ich köntne also einen aus Holz bauen, brennt nur halt gut… -.- 


Ich Bestelle dann mal die 12er Dose, dann spare ich mir die 3 6er, dazu ersetze ich dann die 2 3er durch 1 6er.

Könnt ihr mir evtl Steckerleisten empfehlen?
Brauchen keinen Schalter da die große Leiste an einer Funksteckdose hängt (und diese an der blitzschlagsicherungs 6er steckerleiste) und die kleine 6er dann auf dauerstrom an der 6er(blitzsch…….)

Ich habe ja keine Ahnung von der Materie, wäre toll wenn ihr mir da Gute Produkte nennen könnt. Bezahlbar sollten die sein und nicht allzuteuer ^^


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

wenn du was gutes haben willst, dann ist Brennenstuhl das richtige. 
sind weltmarktführer, haben beste qualität und sind für den hifi/computer bereich optimiert.
gibts auch welche mit eingebauten energiekosten messgerät von den.


----------



## ZLxBk (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Klingt ja echt super toll.

Ich brauche aber eine 12er und eine 6er

Und das dumme ist: ICh habe viele breite stecker also trafos oda wie die heissen dabei, ne schräge leiste wird da nicht gehen. Kannst du mal konkrete vorschläge posten?


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

uii..die haben zu viel auswahl.
schau doch einfach mal auf deren hp: http://www.brennenstuhl.de


----------



## ZLxBk (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Die Auswahl überfordert mich ^^
Vor allem hast du ja nun gelesen wonach ich suche.
Kannst du mir da nicht evtl einige sachen vorschlagen?


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

ein 12er wäre zb dieser hier: Brennenstuhl Premium ALU Line schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder Brennenstuhl Primera Line Steckdosenleiste schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


6er: http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-P...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1325672359&sr=1-1
oder http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Premium-Steckdosenleiste-6-fach-schwarz/dp/B000WKLEAI


----------



## ZLxBk (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Hmmm, das Problem dabei wird wahrscheinlich sein, dass ich die Trafos nicht einstecken kann, da wird einer wieder über die nächste Buchse regen und somit einen Steckplatz killen -.-
brauch also am betsen Gerade ausgerichtete Steckerplätze und keine schrägen
und die am betsen mit großzügigem abstand ^^


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

hmm... tja bei speziellen wünschen ist das immer ein problem.
ob es da genau sowas gibt, was du suchst, bezweifle ich.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*



dj*viper schrieb:


> ja aber da sind ja keine geräte angeschlossen, die die leitungen auslasten könnte.


 
Die Auslastung ist kurz gesagt egal. Es geht um den Fehlerfall, sprich dass eine Verbindung zwischen L1 und N besteht und der Kurzschlussstromauslöser auslösen sollte, da Steckdosenleisten kurz gesagt einen bescheidenen Übergangswiderstand bei den Buchsen haben (ist ein einfacher Messingstreifen der ein wenig klemmt) kann es sein, dass der Kurzschlussstromauslöser entweder zu spät oder gar nicht auslöst. Zudem erwärmt sich eine Steckdosenleiste auch gut bei einer Last daran, selbst bei hochwertigen tritt das auf (auch die teuren Serien von z.B. Brennenstuhl haben nur solche Leisten, es gibt aber natürlich auch welche mit richtigen Kontakten).

-> Lass dir vom Elektriker 2-3 weitere Steckdosen setzen und fertig. Achte zudem auf hochwertige Steckdosenleisten. So ein Hausbrand ist unlustig, vor allen wenn die Versicherung nicht zahlt.


----------



## _Linux125_ (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Ein ganz normaler Brüstungskanal, in den ich UP Steckdosen, für strom, netzwerk etc  eingabaut habe. 
So habe ich später die Möglichkeit die Steckdosen zu variieren, sprich position verändern, Ausrichtung oder art der Steckdose.
Wenn du den Kabelkanal lang genug lässt kannst du sogar später noch steckdosen, falls benötigt hinzufügen.

Auf wunsch kann ich auch gern ein Bild posten.


----------



## ZLxBk (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Hey, danke für die Ideen Leute.
Ich habe bereits einen Plan xP

Habe mit unserem Techniker gesprochen und der hat mir das selbe vorgeschlagen.

Brüstungskanal.
Am billigsten gibt es den im Baushaus (Baumarkt), Naja, dort komme ich mit 4 Meter Brüstungskanal, 15 Steckdosen auch lockere 180€--- dassn bissl viel finde ich…

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich so was billig(er) herbekomme?

Andere Idee ist: breiten Kabelkanal kaufen, Trockenraumdosen und darein normale unterputz Steckdosen einbauen. Also quasi eine nachbaute von Brüstungskanal, kann mir dazu jemand sagen, wo am billigsten etc?

Generelle Kommentare erwünscht


----------



## rebel4life (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Wenn du es so willst, dann kannst du dir den Kabelkanal gleich durch einen Elektriker installieren lassen. Einfach mal hingehen und fragen wieviel das kosten würde wenn du z.B. die Bohrungen selber machst und er nur noch verdrahten muss.


----------



## ZLxBk (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Geht mir ja darum, dass ich die Materialkosten so klein wie möglich halten will.
Elektriker habe cih im Freundeskreis 3 
Das is kein Problem, nur die Materialksoten, danach frage ich so ...  weil im baumarkt Brüstungskanal mit Steckdosen etc.. 180€.. 
das ist etwas teuer... habt ihr ideen für günstiger?
andere ideen? / anderes material?

PS: In welcher Form bekomme ich Blitzschutzsicherungen für einen solchen kanal?


----------



## _Linux125_ (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steckerleiste – Steckdose – Aufbau ->>> HILFE !*

Ich mein für eine steckerleiste reicht ja ein 2m Kanal dicke, im internet hab ich ihn sogar für 20€, ohne zubehör gesehn, und dann mit einem dünnern kabelkanal, wenn nötig, weitergehn.
Wenn du die Sachen bei einem bekannten elektriker beziehst denk ich, dass du rabatte und angemessene preise bekommst.
Von Merten oder Hager gibt es verschiedene Einsätze, Steckdosen, master-slave und Blitzschutz. 
Schau dir am besten mal die Tehalit-reihe an, da siehst du ein paar möglichkeiten, wie du so ein projekt realisieren kannst.


----------

